# Jujitsu + kcik boxing = Hapkido?



## savior (Sep 25, 2006)

I was dead set on finding a Muay Thai/ Kickboxing/ JJJ or BJJ school. Unforuntaley, none of those schools exists around Me.

Fortunately, I found a Hapkido school right down the street from me!

Question: Will Hapkido help me develop the kicks, punches, takedowns, and blocks that Muay Thai, Kickbopxing, and Jujitsu would?

Also, I am interested in sparring in Hapkido - do most Hapkido dojos practice this


----------



## Paul B (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey savior,

I wouldn't say that Hapkido equals kickboxing+jujutsu..but I will say that most reputable Hapkido Dojang cover the techniques you described,and then some. 

As far as sparring goes..some do and some don't. Have you already payed a visit to the Dojang to check out a class?


----------



## savior (Sep 25, 2006)

i stopped by but they werent open - i dont know why though, they should have been...

is there a website where tournaments for hapkido are listed?

also, any videos of hapkido sparring would help a lot (i've looked at all the youtube and google videos and only found a handful)


----------



## Paul B (Sep 25, 2006)

Here's one example...have to buy it to watch,though.  http://www.turtlepress.com/Hapkido_Championship_DVD_p/dvd-hkd8.htm

Not too sure about the websites..just have to look around a bit,I guess.


----------



## savior (Sep 25, 2006)

hahah yeah that video is up on google videos - i saw it, it was really good!


----------



## savior (Sep 25, 2006)

double post - sorry


----------

